# unregelmäßiger randeffekt



## nulltalker (22. Oktober 2003)

hi,
ich versuche mich schon seit einigen Tagen in die wunderbare Welt von Fotoshop einzuarbeiten. Gar nicht so leicht   .

Seit einigen stunden bin ich schon am rumprobieren um solch einen Randeffekt hinzubekommen, wie es hier zu sehen ist: Link .

Ich mein diese schwarzen unregelmäßigen Stellen am Rand. Die krieg ich einfach nicht auf die Reihe. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

mfg
nulltalker


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. Oktober 2003)

Das kannst du mit Brushes (Werkzeugspitzen) realisieren. Stichwörter wären z.B. "grunge", "dirty brushes" etc.
Ich habe dir mal ein wenig was rausgesucht was dir helfen könnte:

http://web.tutorials.de/showthread.php?threadid=129491&highlight=brush

http://www.dubtastic.com

http://www.deviantart.com

uuuund natürlich http://web.tutorials.de/tutorials128666.html


----------



## nulltalker (23. Oktober 2003)

Achso wieder mal was dazugelernt  , werd mir dort mal das richtige suchen... danke


----------

